# 2018 Rogue SL GPS Navigation Mode Problem (Shortest Distance vs. Fastest)



## steveOcala (Aug 12, 2020)

Hope someone can help. I've noticed that when setting a destination on shortest distance, the calculation is still the same as "fastest" or "economical." For a route I just set up, the actual shortest distance is 13.0 miles, but for all three options, it is shows the same, just over 20.0 and is a much longer, slower out of the way route. On the Nissan Navigation Portal, it will correctly show the shortest route, but I can't seem to get it in my Rogue. I have downloaded the most recent maps, but still get the same result, a longer, slower route. Shouldn't the map match what I see on the Nissan Navigation Portal map?


----------

